

Planely—Join the flying revolution - kmfrk
http://www.planely.com/

======
kmfrk
Planely is a Danish start up that I think is best described as "social flying"
and networking. It looks really interesting, but I have no idea if anyone's
using it.

If anyone'll be using it on their way to or from SXSW, I'd love to hear your
experiences.

